# blood pressure



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

has anyone's blood pressure gone nuts since rai? mine has been very high, then crashes to very low. also, how long does it usually take to kill the damn thyroid & start feeling good again? I'm losing patience.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> has anyone's blood pressure gone nuts since rai? mine has been very high, then crashes to very low. also, how long does it usually take to kill the damn thyroid & start feeling good again? I'm losing patience.


Hi there and welcome. When did you have your RAI? Sounds like your thyroid might still be kicking in. Let me know when you had this done, please?

Don't lose your patience; we are here for you and many of us have walked your road. You "will" make it through.


----------



## mkseff (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks. I had the ablation 3 months ago. I am starting to feel a little better, though I lose the wind in my sails very quickly. the widely fluctuating bp seems to be the biggest puzzle right now. that & the continuing lack of energy. I've tried to work through this whole thing -- 5 months of struggling with graves -- but it's wearing me out. thank you so much for your response.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkseff said:


> thanks. I had the ablation 3 months ago. I am starting to feel a little better, though I lose the wind in my sails very quickly. the widely fluctuating bp seems to be the biggest puzzle right now. that & the continuing lack of energy. I've tried to work through this whole thing -- 5 months of struggling with graves -- but it's wearing me out. thank you so much for your response.


Have you had labs since your RAI?


----------

